# I need help...



## Valerie1002 (Jul 3, 2013)

My story begins 14 years ago when i gave birth to my child, during delivery I wasnt fully dilated and I tore through my rectum (ouch) i never fully healed and with the birth of my 2nd child the Dr tried to fix me and re-cut me in the same area... still wasnt right. About 7 years ago i was hit with some kind of virus, i was walking to work and the liquid was just running out of me, I was sick for days and landed in the hospital for de-hydration. Since the virus i wasn't quite right, my bowel movements were soft and liquid. Seems that with my gall bladder out it made it even worse, to the point that i was actually expelling just bial. 4 years ago i had my sphincter fixed because it was hard to control the bowel movements with loss of muscule tone there with the births. I still have daily episodes of anxiety about finding a bathroom when traveling to/from work and any other trip that envolves me leaving the house, for fear i wont make it on time. I wear spanks and actually put toliet paper in my crack to add another layer to help my mind think that if i mess my self it wont show through right away. I was sick of being a nervous wreck so i decided to see my primary about it. She has ordered tons of stool samples, blood work and i had a cat scan with Barium and dye just last week. all so far are coming up negative. I asked her about IBS and she told me that there is really no test for IBS and that she needs to perform all these other tests to rule out everything else before she diagnosis me with IBS. Looks like a colonoscopy is next... (Oh joy) I'm taking a probiotic hoping it wil help. but nothing seems to help. I'm embarrased, ashamed and completly hopeless. I am willing to try suggestions... I'm hoping this site does... Thanks for reading and look forward to your feedback


----------



## Valerie1002 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you!! No i havent done anything drastic to manage the symptoms. I do take Imodium A-d when i know i'm going on a long road trip, but i only do the spanx and the other i mentioned. I do eat some what healthy, I love my vegtables and my husband loves to cook so i have fresh cooked meals daily and take left overs for work, so the fast food in my house is a rarity. I have not pin pointed my episodes to a certain type of food as it happens no matter what i eat, the only constant is my anxiety, but the dr. doesnt want to perscribe anything yet. I walk 8 blocks to work (one way) and sad to say that is the only excersise i get,


----------



## Bet Sobon (Jul 2, 2013)

Valerie, in addition to the physical problems you have, it's obvious that something is going on digestively. Many people who have IBS can look back to a virus as the start of their symptoms. Whether IBS is caused by the virus or the antibiotics, nobody knows. Having to have your gallbladder out is another clue. What you have to do is change your diet and add supplements to rebuild your gut flora. Once you do that, the diarrhea will stop.

I can totally sympathize with your freaking out over knowing where all the bathrooms are. My husband is always amazed when I know where all the bathrooms are in any shopping mall. I have to know! I've also stuffed tp in my underwear too many times. We've all been there. First thing is to stop the anxiety about it, that only makes things worse. I know it's hard.

What worked for me was to eliminate gluten and all grains, all vegetable oils (corn, soybean, safflower) and FODMAPS (certain vegetables that can cause problems) and nightshades (tomatoes, peppers, some people have a sensitiviy to them). Because my gut was in bad shape, I also take HCL (which is a stomach acid supplement) digestive enzymes, pro and prebiotics. Within a few weeks, I had eliminated all of my IBS symptoms and they have only occurred when I cheat (and by cheat, I mean eat some broccoli, not something really good!). It got to the point where I was actually badly constipated, and I was happy about that! I started taking some magnesium glycinate and that fixed the issue.

It's hard to realize, but it's not really your body that is at fault, it's what you are putting into it. Some of us, for whatever reason, are more sensitve to these things and wind up with chronic issues. But they are beatable. I do think you should finish the tests to rule out anything serious, but ask your doctor if she can test you for SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth) and h-pylori to see if you need treatment for that. Those are infections that can take advantage of a less than optimal gut and cause further issues.

Good luck, and don't be afraid to ask any questions.


----------



## Leanna faith (Jul 23, 2013)

While most of the posts are very sincere and heartfelt I must disagree with the elimination diets. I would also recommend that you not take anti diahrrea mere or any mere in that case. Here's why: I've done all the elimination diets you can imagine. Do they help? Yes. But.....only use them for a short period of time: 1 month maybe. When you start limiting good foods you are causing a cycle of poor health. Please read the makers diet by Jordan rubin. By experience it is the best diet to follow. It does not eliminate foods long term and rather it gets to the root cause of the problem. Please get a microbiology stool test from Genova labs. You can get them online at crohns.net. This will identify any bad bacteria or yeast that is causing your trouble. You need to focus on eliminating the problem then healing your intestines. I simple probiotic is a good start but a drop in the bucket. You need to take soluble & insoluble fiber everyday, a multivitamin that has all the b vitamins (biotin is especially important for digestive issues), some supplemental minerals, and cod liver oil. You can definitely get better!!!! But you can't just use one piece of the puzzle...you need them all for your body to heal.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hello after reading the above posts and other forums im at a loss of what to do for the best .im 34 female had ibs d for 4 yrs been through all the tests,scans diets ect .tried all the meds ,nothing works ! i litraly cannot eat any fruit,veg,wholemeal or seeded breads ,sauces of any kind .big no,no is onion or garlic .carnt drink anything fizzy low sugar and even bottled water infact i hardly drink at all through the day everything thats healthy gives me the worst bouts of d and stomach cramps .i can eat chips (fries) burgers most fast foods infact and they dont affect me as much i just dont get it ! ive done soo many food diets .ive now just got to the point that i eat what i can and pray it stays inn . i crave veg and fruit but know i carnt eat it, any sugestions how i can eat healthy without these things inn my diet most welcome please. im taking amitriptyline,mebrevirine and codine at the moment .


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi laurel,its definatly the bouts of d which i get after eating anything healthy .im now on the sick from work as im to affaid to leave my home and having very bad panic attacks that make my ibs d worse .its a nightmare ! im married and have a 15yr old son and i carnt go anywhere or do anything with them .im so depressed this illness has ruiend my life !im praying once these new pills are in my sytem it helps as ive tried everything and just want to be able to eat a normal healthy meal with my family without spending an hr sat in the toilet .


----------



## dtrivest (Mar 31, 2004)

I have had IBS for years. I have been taking Lotronex for years and it helps some but still have to watch what I eat. Love vegs and fruit but can eat only small quantities of them or I pay for it. I had a colonoscopy 2 years ago and the gastro dr gave me a prescription for Cholestyramine which is a powder I mix with orange juice 2 times a day. I have been taking this since the colonoscopy and have only had 3 accidents in that time. It may be something you might want to look into.


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

I was diagnosed with severe IBS-d 15 yrs ago. Taking Lotronex, 2mg/day for over 6 yrs....... my miracle drug!

Got my life back, eat/drink most anything now, at least in moderation.

I had all the tests to find this out, took yrs to find the correct Dr who didnt think I was imagining/stressing over this IBS. No, it IS a real problem. Stress just can cause a flare up, but not the cause.

Probiotics did help a tiny bit in past, not enough!


----------

